
What happens if building more housing doesn’t work? - jger15
https://alexdanco.com/2019/05/22/what-happens-if-building-more-housing-doesnt-work/
======
luckylion
> My worry, and I hope I’m wrong here, is that on average, adding more housing
> units just makes this cycle spin faster. (Unless you could add SO MANY
> housing units that you could actually break through the wedge, that is.)

That's kind of the point of "build more housing", isn't it? It's pretty
obvious that just building, say 1,000 new condos, won't change the prices a
lot if you have demand for 50,000. To make a dent, you actually have to build
(or let others build) SO MANY. There are good estimates for many cities about
the number of new apartments required per year just to keep up with demand,
building less won't drive prices down, though it might slow the price
increase.

